# treats and healthy snacks.



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My dogs love carrots and green beans (and most everything else).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My little girl Gracie loved veggies, but would get diarrhea with any more than the smallest amount. These days I prefer to treat with tiny bits of plain white chicken.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basically not processed and single ingredient foods we humans _should_ be eating.


----------



## Frankie1119 (11 mo ago)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Basically not processed and single ingredient foods we humans _should_ be eating.


ive read apples, bananas, and some vegetables, but did not want to cause diarrhea.


----------



## Frankie1119 (11 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My little girl Gracie loved veggies, but would get diarrhea with any more than the smallest amount. These days I prefer to treat with tiny bits of plain white chicken.


do you boil the chicken or air fry or how do you fix the chicken.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Frankie1119 said:


> do you boil the chicken or air fry or how do you fix the chicken.



We’re lucky to have a grocery store with excellent rotisserie chicken. Costco rotisserie chicken made Peggy sick. I think it’s injected with a ton of saline and other seasoning.

If preparing at home, I find boiling is easiest. But the Instant Pot or oven are good options, too. Just be sure to use skinless breasts. Once cooked, cut into small pieces and either refrigerate, if using within a few days, or lay them out on a sheet pan until frozen, and then store in freezer bags.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Baby food pouches. I buy the cheap supermarket own brand ones or look for deals. One pouch ususally gives me about 3 or 4 dollops (depending on the size) so she only gets a bit of it not the whole thing. We have carrot, sweet potato and swede, broccoli and spinach, and apple and banana. Winnie loves them and they have no other ingredients other than the veg or fruit.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys don't like veggies. As a low value treat I was able to use a brand of kibble they didn't normally get fed; the novelty was part of the attraction. As a high value treat I gave them small pieces of cooked frozen beef. I bought a cheap cut of something like flank or round, popped it in the oven to cook it, cut it into fingernail sized cubes, and froze the cubes in small portions. Then I would put one of the containers in my pocket for training sessions. The heat from my pocket would thaw the meat during the session.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie doesn't like veggies either but she will eat them if they are pureed and cold. Probably tastes more like a dessert that way.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Frankie1119 said:


> ive read apples, bananas, and some vegetables, but did not want to cause diarrhea.


Too much of a good thing will cause diarrhea... Just like for humans lol.

Remember that 5 pennies are more valuable than a 1 nickel to our poodles, so cut semi cooked carrots into small pieces.. maybe feed half a baby carrot worth.

Part of the learning curve is figuring out how much is too much. You just clean it up any accidents and learn from it.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Frankie1119 said:


> ive read apples, bananas, and some vegetables, but did not want to cause diarrhea.


That's why I give them in small amounts and not every day. It's more of a treat than a regular.


----------



## Mindy Mini (Oct 31, 2021)

We give Miny carrot but cut them in small pieces read small dogs can choke on whole carrots , also give her broccoli , lettuce . We had a small cockapoo for 15 + year we gave basically the same human treats we tried to stay away from feeding human food as a meal did want her to get use to it , I know others pet parents that overfeed theirs dogs with human food and they would not go back to eating dog food.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

For teething I give a whole frozen apple. We played with it while fresh and when he tired of it I put it in The freezer and pulled it out of the freezer several times. Be warned it gets very mushy if forgotten on the floor after it’s been frozen. It’s fun to play with, ok for him to eat and good for teething so win/win for us.


----------

